
On cellular encryption (2013) - wglb
https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/05/14/a-few-thoughts-on-cellular-encryption/
======
hprotagonist
I've preferred facetime audio over "regular" cell phone calls for years now.

I prefer them because the audio quality is shockingly better -- but facetime
calls are also a whole lot harder to listen in on.

~~~
jszymborski
If eavesdropping is something you're concerned with, why not try Signal[0] for
audio calls? Surely their privacy guarantees are better.

[0] [https://www.signal.org/](https://www.signal.org/)

~~~
balladeer
Biggest problem with not using Signal, at least for me, is not its call
quality and encryption guarantee. Though its call quality, I've noticed, is
better than WhatsApp and encryption is of course evident.

It's that pretty much no one else among my contacts uses it. After I convince
them to try it for a few days or maybe a week or so they uninstall, labelling
it pretty much unusable and devoid of features. Having used this app passively
for almost 2 years and actively for last 2 months I can see why. I have had
more success with Telegram though.

------
cde
Worth noting is that ciphering, regardless of the technology (2G/3G/4G), is
optional.

------
jijji
The goverment doesn't need to worry about cellular phone calls being
encrypted. The black boxes are installed at the switch, where there is no
encryption.

